
Scrape millions of comments from 4chans /b/ with python - alextebbe
https://github.com/terbeznik/barchive
======
moonbug
That seems like a pointless thing to want to do.

~~~
Millennium
Point it at an archive of /pol/, work some deep learning magic to link posts
from the same person together, then point it at the wider Web and start
deanonymizing. You couldn't catch everyone, but you might do some good.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
So doxing kids is your idea of doing "some good"...seems a bit weird to me
tbh.

